# NEED HELP!! I can't configure my router.



## DTB2011 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new on here and need some help with my router.

I live in the canary islands and have a wireless router from movistar but am using my ethernet cable with it. 
The problem I have is I cant access my router settings AT ALL!!
I've tried typing the IP address into firefox and i get a "Username/Password" box.
I've tried putting admin:admin, adminassword, admin:1234 blank:1234 blank:admin, blankassword and admin:blank and nothing works.
I've tried to reset the router and use Cain to find out what they are and I still cant figure it out. 
The router model is: P660HW-D1 (EuP)

What else can I try???


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

The only info I can find on this unit shows a login page asking only for Password, there is no place to enter Username.
The default password seems to be 1234 for this model.
See this link for the user manual, 
ftp://ftp.zyxel.se/P-660HW-D1_v2/user_guide/P-660HW-D1 v2_3.40_Ed1.pdf
Note the download will take a minute or two, it's 358 pages.
See page 40 for login procedures.

If you are getting a box with both username and password fields, it could be that Movistar have given you a customised model, in which case you might need eventually to speak to them. But for username I would always assume admin.

Also maybe try Internet Explorer instead of Firefox, also try disabling your firewall temporarily, ONLY FOR THE PURPOSES of testing.
The default URL is 192.168.1.1
Is this presently working ? Are you getting internet ?


----------



## DTB2011 (Jan 17, 2011)

I,ts ok now mate, I found a page online with the makes username and password list for all models and worked my way down it till one worked. Thanks anyway, I appreciate the effort.

DB =)


----------

